# Angel fish and marble hatchet fish



## np247921 (Aug 26, 2009)

After reading that hatchet fish could be kept with angelfish and the fact I was after a tank top dweller I purchased 7 marbled hatchet fish. I have 2 angels that are kept with bolivian rams, keyhole's, phantom tetras and all get along brilliantly with no aggression. 

The hatchets are slightly smaller than the phantoms and obviously are not as bulky but an hr after they were introduced into the tank the angels had killed the only one which strayed from the others and chasing the rest. Ive now isolated the other 6 into a hatchery in the same tank. 

My question is will they be ok once they have grown? or is it because they are above the angels and they are regarding them as food and the combination will not work?


----------



## np247921 (Aug 26, 2009)

no one have any experience with mixing the two? my lfs does have some larger/bulkier silver hatchets in, will speak to them tomorrow and see what they advise. Marble hatchets still in isolation!


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

could you give us a bit more info?

Tank size
What fish/numbers are present

It may be a problem of overstocking... or it may be typical angel fish behaviour...


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ I have kept them together before... though it generally ended in disaster for the hathets, even if years down the line.

Silver hatchets are far more bolshy!!

Angels are fairly predatory and do feed from the surface, tiny marble hatchets might easily be fair game to them.

If the black phantoms are good sized adults and your smallest fish, you might get away with panchax as a surface dweller, though the common Golden Wonders do get to a good size and really are very predatory!


----------

